# gandy beach gathering!



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

no.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

okay curtis you can bring the beer!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

how about March 30th? Oh come on, I wanna join! Ok so March 30th it is, thanks see you there!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

you'll be there by yourself then.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

rat bastad!


----------

